# My R34 GTR 709 bhp



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

My R34 GTR 709 bhp, Forged 2.7 engine, HKS T51R KAI.


----------



## Rosco1989 (Jan 30, 2012)

That is absolutley stunning


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

car is looking stunning man,great figure too 709 :smokin:
got any videos of it opcorn:


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks. I haven't got any videos lol!


----------



## dave_gtr (Jun 21, 2009)

Lovley car mate


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

youre next mission,to get video footage


----------



## xxl225 (Oct 31, 2005)

is the engine bay been painted dark blue?
wheels look nice


----------



## .::TopSky::. (Nov 4, 2010)

What a beast!


----------



## R32GTR_T (Apr 8, 2012)

Amazing


----------



## cox (Jan 21, 2012)

videoooossssssss ahahahahahahah


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks. Regarding the engine bay, the struts were redone at RB Motorsport recently. They done a very good job.


----------



## Lewis_08 (Jan 7, 2011)

nice


----------



## Topcat (Aug 23, 2007)

Very nice,looks so much better with carbon bonnet painted.


----------



## Venator (Feb 6, 2013)

Awesome ride man! record that bad boy, whack dat vampire up on You Toob dude!

Please.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2013)

Looks very nice always loved the R34's :thumbsup:


----------



## scoooby slayer (Jun 13, 2009)

that looks stunning nice one mate.


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks, I'll get some videos with the screamer pipe, before the screamer there is the unique whine of the T51R turbo, then the screamer comes in, It's a very awesome sound!


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

:clap::clap:OMG like boss:bowdown1::bowdown1:
Power+looks are perfect, this is the reason why i want also skyline gt-r 34


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks, I much prefer the single turbo for the noise alone.


----------



## nozza1 (Jan 13, 2007)

You need to get some detailed (close up) pics.

As when you've seen one you've them all unless you've done something different to set yours apart :thumbsup:

More pics and a vid.


----------



## FOXR34 (Sep 28, 2008)

Az great car mate. Thought you must have been crackers to have got rid of my old car ... But think the penny might have just dropped !! I am starting to feel the need to get in another . Would be nice if you could pop down to that thing I mentioned to you so that we could see it in the flesh.
:thumbsup:


----------



## bluesky (Mar 12, 2006)

Looks very nice:thumbsup:


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

that wheels hmmmm


----------



## tsj (Feb 11, 2012)

Amazing !


----------



## goghat (May 13, 2007)

Lovely looking car mate, I've got to get me a r34


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Best possible wheels for an R34


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for the comments.

Wayne it looks similar to your old one, drives very different though.

Nozza although the Nismo kit and TE37s are common, I wanted the Nismo kit, TE37s and it had to be in Blue, and Single Turbo running high power, it took a very long time for us to find this combination. I will post close up pictures as well, the struts look almost like factory new, I was surprised how well they turned out.


----------



## knighty84 (Jan 24, 2013)

Wow that's a stunning motor you have there


----------



## williamdv (Jun 14, 2008)

can you post a close up from the engine bay?? for the petrolheads here


----------



## asiasi (Dec 22, 2007)

LiamGTR said:


> Best possible wheels for an R34


Agree,looks like it means business ! :thumbsup:


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Would I be being too anal to say if I had those wheels I'd have to have the red tag in opposite directions on both wheels, both sides?:nervous:


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

Thats just what I'm after,, That will be out of my budget though.:bawling:


----------



## Venator (Feb 6, 2013)

Sweet ride, about those red spoke tags.. pity you cant remove them aye 

for some stupid reason it always reminds me of a wheel clamping


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## Venator (Feb 6, 2013)

Hope that wasnt a sarcastic thanks


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

No it wasn't, it was because you said sweet ride.


----------



## Venator (Feb 6, 2013)

Oh haha good then 

I meant it, love the colour too. Watch the Bill though mate


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks. I wanted a Blue one. What do you mean?


----------



## Venator (Feb 6, 2013)

The cops. Lol.


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Do you mean the because of the front numberplate?


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Have you ever thought about spraying the lower black part of the bumper.. Blue? But leaving the splitter underneath that black? I think it would improve the side profile of the car by making the body line flow a lot better.

Car still looks great as is


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

I'll be getting it done in blue in the future.


----------



## sab (Mar 19, 2009)

Let me know if you want to sell!!


----------



## KNGP2104 (Mar 23, 2003)

Very nice indeed, and the second best colour


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Haha! Thanks, I used to want a White one, but it has to be Blue, it really stands out in Blue.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

Awesome looking motor mate. :thumbsup:


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks.


----------



## BushyBoy (Nov 1, 2012)

absolutely loving that mate


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks. I'm considering upping the boost to 1.8 bar to run 800 bhp+ or keeping it as it is. At the moment it's 709 bhp (629 bhp at the wheels) at 1.4 bar.


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

videos dude and :squintdan crank it up :smokin:


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Haha yes I probably will. I'll get some videos.


----------



## glensR33 (Apr 7, 2008)

we cant wait :chuckle:


----------



## Kisen (Oct 27, 2012)

Nice car mate it will be sad to see the beast go !


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Epic!


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks for the comments.


----------



## TriniGT (Nov 30, 2006)

Very nice but why the GT Headlights?


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks, and I don't know.


----------



## aaran_05 (Mar 8, 2012)

nice,saw this at MGT a while back


----------



## R322 (Mar 21, 2012)

Thanks, it was Mark at MGTs old car.


----------



## ciapek (May 21, 2008)

Why I don't see any pics?? Thread is not that old... :|


----------



## DINGER B (Jul 8, 2012)

Same here.. Carn't s see any of the pics.


----------



## kociek (Jul 18, 2011)

if the person deleted the photos from were we upload them will not show them were any more!


----------

